
Ask HN: Is joining an early stage startup a good way to change industry? - thrwawayanother
I&#x27;m a senior developer and I want to break into a certain field. I can stay within my own industry and get paid very well, or I have a chance to join a seed funded start up, learn a lot of the things I want to learn, but with less than half the pay.<p>For a senior developer in his late 30s, is joining a early stage startup a good way to change industry?
======
sharemywin
the devil is in the details. look at the pros and cons and the odds of various
scenarios.

if you can afford to take the chance, you might not get another.

the down side you lose out on a lot of money and have a hard time getting
another job in your old industry.

~~~
thrwawayanother
thanks, if I don't even care about if the company takes off or not, I just
want to learn something hands on, is it still worth it? as a senior developer,
would you be able to learn more in a early stage startup than a late stage
start up or established company?

~~~
sharemywin
completely different animals. I've never worked at a tech startup but I've
started a small business before.

HR -> you. Desktop support -> you. Sales/Marketing -> you etc.

Not sure if you've checked this out before but pretty interesting

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLBji0k2qoPLoXyO8Tlgy...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLBji0k2qoPLoXyO8TlgyQ8FhxX7u4Auc)

